# Hello ladies and gents!



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello my name is Chelci and I am a Haunt Forum newbie (wow its like a AA meeting haha). Im a big Halloween fanatic :jol: and have been hosting Halloween parties since 4th grade  always looking for new ideas and ways to make my parties better than the year before. Oh and this year ill be in college and I really need help hosting a party for college kids that doesnt involve the cops coming by lol


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

"that doesnt involve the cops coming by" 

Aw, well geez, it's not a party without cops!! lol Welcome to a great forum. Use the search tab and you'll find millions of goodies to help you with your party, of course we're all here to help as well.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome twilightmafia! I'm sure you will find plenty of ideas on the forum to help you get your party completed. Looking forward to seeing upcoming pictures of your past Halloween parties.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi CHELCI. Welcome to the forum. You will find great ideas here.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hedge_Rider (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome to the group Chelci, I am a newbie here myself. The only suggestions I have for you to avoid having the cops show up, is to either go as far out into the woods that they can't find you (which also makes it spooky as hell, think Blair Witch Theme) or invite the cops to the party.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, sorry can't help with the no cops fun..............


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Twilight!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

No cops?! I think every college party I went to or hosted had the cops come out at least 2 times. 

"Officer Smith I thought you said you didn't want to come back out here...lol."


Welcome to the forum.

Do you have a theme in mind for your party? That might help get some ideas flowing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome...there are several people here who throw parties every year. There are plenty of ideas to choose from.

Any pics? We love pics!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Twilight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings twilightmafia! I'm sorry I can't help you with party ideas since I never attended any. But withouht a doubt I know that there are people here who can! anyway, welcome to the forum!


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Welcome...there are several people here who throw parties every year. There are plenty of ideas to choose from.
> 
> Any pics? We love pics!


Thanks everyone! 

Yeah I have pictures but most of them are just of my friends dressed up and having fun. Need to take more of the decorations and haunted woods this year


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome. You could have a cop-theme and then if they show up, they would feel all nice and cozy...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Lots of ideas to pick from here. We have fresh brains.


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
and question: how do I use a custom avatar?


----------

